# Clear Screen "cls" im C++



## Dimka (20. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute, ich bin noch ein Anfänger und hab hier ein Programm geschrieben, dass eine Wertetabelle von einer Quadratischen Funktion.ausrechnet.

# include <iostream.h> 

float wert(float a, float b, float x, float c)

{ 
	float y=a*x*x+b*x+c;
		return y;
}
char f;	
char x;	

int main ()
{
cout << "Funktionstabelle einer Quadratischen Funktion\n\n\n";
float a;
float b;
float c;
float start;
float end;
float pitch;

cout << "Geben Sie a ein\n";
cin >> a;
cout << "Geben Sie b ein\n";
cin >> b;
cout<< "Geben Sie c ein\n";
cin >> c;

cout << "Geben Sie den Startwert ein \n";
cin >> start;

cout << "Geben Sie den Endwert ein \n";
cin >> end;
cout << "Geben Sie den Pitch ein \n";
cin >> pitch;

cout << " X | Y << \n";												
	for (float x=start; x<end; x=x+pitch )											{

	cout << x << " | " << wert(a, b, x, c)<< "\n";				
	}

	cin >> f;
	return 0;
}

So meine frage jetzt ,wie kann das so machen, wenn ich "cls" schreib im Programm, dass alles gelöscht wird  z.b wie beim DOS.  und das Programm sich wiederholt. Wenn ihr etwas wisst bin ich euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr was rein schreibt . Danke


----------



## Chri$ (20. Mai 2004)

Mit system("cls") wird alles gelösch und mit 

```
while(1)
{
...
}
```
wird ein Programmteil wiederholt.


----------



## Dimka (20. Mai 2004)

ok danke, hab noch eine Frage. Mit diesem system ("cls") wartet das Programm ja nicht auf die Eingabe sonder erlöscht das einfach so automatisch. Ich wollte das man cls eingeben muss und er das dann löscht an der entsprechenden stelle.


----------



## Chri$ (20. Mai 2004)

Meinst du das...

```
char eing[10];

cin>>eing;
system(eing);
```


----------



## Dimka (20. Mai 2004)

Jo das meinte ich , danke schön!
Das wars dann!


----------

